# Early menopause



## helchris1981 (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi there, I'm new to this forum and wanted to introduce myself and hope I can find some comfort and maybe hope in finding other ladies in the same position as me. I've recently been told I'm going through the early menopause. I've just turned 35 and me and my husband are extremely lucky have a little girl who is 2.  Does anyone have any recommendations on where I go from here? My FSH is 58 and my AMH is 0.2. We can't go ahead with IVF with an egg donor as it will cost £6k which we just don't have.


----------



## JoBoby (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi there, I'm new to this but also having early menopause. Wondered how you are getting on as it was a couple of months since you posted


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

There is a section of the site dedicated to early menopause http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=112.0

Xxx


----------



## helchris1981 (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi JoBoby, only just seen your message from Nov! Well I've seen a hospital consultant who said I needed to get my fsh tested again which I did last week so just waiting results of that to find out if Im officially going through the menopause or not as I don't have any symptoms and my periods are back to normal, nevertheless my  AMH is still low, been TTC for 5 months now with no luck. How are you?


----------

